# The Downside of Being Furry



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

People are always saying, "Hey, it'd be awesome to be anthro!" or something like "It'd be totally cool to have my fursona as a real body!"

Are you positive? 

Well here's the argument for staying human. Post what would be some obvious DOWNSIDES to becoming your fursona or just any furry character in general that you can think of. 

My first point: Shedding, as pertaining to mammalian anthros. Damn I can barely stand it when I try to clean up the couches and come back with a fur coat. Lint rollers HARDLY do the job when you have a honking-big german shepherd in the house. 

I could only imagine how clogged the washing machine would be.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2011)

Drying up after a shower. Imagine how long it would take, how much water there'd be in your fur, and how it would smell.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Everyone would want to pet you, people would pull your tail and it would be weird getting used to a new jaw and leg build.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 7, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Drying up after a shower. Imagine how long it would take, how much water there'd be in your fur, and how it would smell.



To be fair I think the smell would be a little lessened seeing as you just showered

All the soap and time it would take though, that would suuuuuuck



CannotWait said:


> Everyone would want to pet you.



That's a bad thing? |3


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> That's a bad thing? |3


 
No....


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2011)

He said _everyone_, not just hot chicks.


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> That's a bad thing? |3


 
If I was in one of my moods and a little girl came up to me and tried to hug my tail I'd fucking eat her. 

Another downside: Humans are the only animals who show their teeth to express happiness and kindness, and for good reason. Try smiling with a big set of canines and you might scare some people. 

Also, avian anthros, you're pretty SOL. You know. Since beaks don't move and all. Sorry.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 7, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> He said _everyone_, not just hot chicks.



Close your eyes and you'll never tell the difference ;o


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Close your eyes and you'll never tell the difference ;o


 
Downside to being furry: Heightened sense of smell to the point of knowing JUST how long it has been since the stranger hugging you tail has showered.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Downside to being furry: Heightened sense of smell to the point of knowing JUST how long it has been since the stranger hugging you tail has showered.


 
That would be pretty cool at first.


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2011)

I wonder if you'd get days off work for moulting.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> and it would be weird getting used to a new jaw and leg build.


 
Not to mention the tail and my huge ears.



CoyoteCaliente said:


> Downside to being furry: Heightened sense of smell to the point of knowing JUST how long it has been since the stranger hugging you tail has showered.


 
Hah! Forget showering. There's other things people can do in their private time I have no interest in knowing about.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Not to mention the tail and my huge ears.


 
That would suck to get your tail caught in a revolving door.


----------



## WingDog (May 7, 2011)

Are you asking this from a point of view as "You wake up one day and you are an anthro" because if that's the case, you are going to freak a shit ton of people out, probably get shot by some scientist, then dissected to see what the fuck is wrong with you.

If it is a world where anthros already exist and co-exist besides humans, the petting issue would not be a problem, They would probably invent something for drying off after a shower, and we would already be used to the "build" of our bodies. The only downside I agree with here is the amount of shedding and maybe closing your tail in a door a few times.


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Are you asking this from a point of view as "You wake up one day and you are an anthro" because if that's the case, you are going to freak a shit ton of people out, probably get shot by some scientist, then dissected to see what the fuck is wrong with you.
> 
> If it is a world where anthros already exist and co-exist besides humans, the petting issue would not be a problem, They would probably invent something for drying off after a shower, and we would already be used to the "build" of our bodies. The only downside I agree with here is the amount of shedding and maybe closing your tail in a door a few times.


 
Neither. I'm talking hypothetically. Let's not even go that far. If you absolutely NEED a scenario, a good chunk of the world has been turned into furries of all shapes and sizes and everyone magically DIDN'T mind too much... downsides notwithstanding.


----------



## Ixtu (May 7, 2011)

Well the downsides to being an anthro in a  human world are obvious and innumerable.

But in a world where anthros exist/co-exist..
there'd be more issues with people judging one another than there already are.
I mean seriously, people judge each other based on simple differences in appearance or opinion.
Think enough has been said on this.


----------



## wolfninja (May 7, 2011)

Swimming in a pool, I mean how could you? You'd get all wet and smelly.


----------



## keretceres (May 7, 2011)

Speaking with a canid jaw would be nearly impossible >_<
not to mention tongue...


----------



## Waffles (May 7, 2011)

Feathers.... Not sure.
Beak? Make it hard to talk, that's for sure!
Everything else would be pretty standard....


----------



## WingDog (May 7, 2011)

wolfninja said:


> Swimming in a pool, I mean how could you? You'd get all wet and smelly.



Yes...Yes indeed, you would get wet.


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Being rejected even more than society already rejects shut-ins.
Slamming your tail in every door.
Cannot type with paws.
Or talons.
You'd still get fat.
Finding out that dragons cannot actually fly due to body mass unless they have massive wings.
Finding out no one wants to stand around your massive wings.
Your cock actually _does_ tear your partner in half.
Everyone is a fox, dragon, or wolf. Or a mix of those.
Vegetarians become malnourished more than usual. (If they have a carnivorous fursona, I mean.)
You learn your superpowers aren't true.
Fleas.
Ticks.
Non-removable fur coat in hot temperatures. 
How do you kiss?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2011)

keretceres said:


> Speaking with a canid jaw would be nearly impossible >_<
> not to mention tongue...


 
Why? I assume your fursona can talk?



Radiohead said:


> How do you kiss?


 
http://suptg.thisisnotatrueending.com/archive/3693051/images/1234480957524.png


----------



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> http://suptg.thisisnotatrueending.com/archive/3693051/images/1234480957524.png


 
That does not look pleasant. On another note, anteaters can't "normal kiss" at all. Sad.


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

I see a few people mentioning prejudices and racism. Point, but that happens already with being a minority or just looking different in any way. 

I think another significant issue would be restrooms. Particularly for taurs or for those who are as particular to give their fursona's sheaths.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> or for those who are as particular to give their fursona's sheaths.


 
I remember that thread. It was hilarious.


----------



## illford baker (May 7, 2011)

yea, but it still might be a great thing to try for like, a week or so. Ya know, before I get sent off to some lab so scientists can find out what the frak I am.


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

illford baker said:


> yea, but it still might be a great thing to try for like, a week or so. Ya know, before I get sent off to some lab so scientists can find out what the frak I am.


 
Don't worry. In this hypothetical musing all the scientists have been turned into fuzzbuckets. They started examinations on themselves but it eventually turned into foreplay, which led into Gay-furry Cliche 69: The moment you see another fur dude naked is the moment all of your homosexual tendencies and inclinations come to fruit. NO EXCEPTIONS.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

illford baker said:


> what the *frak* I am.


 
Battlestar Galactica reference?


----------



## illford baker (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Battlestar Galactica reference?


 
yup, It has completely replaced fuck in my vocabulary.
I find it funny how the word can have the EXACT same meaning and have the same first and last letter, but be much more acceptable to say in public.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 7, 2011)

I imagine having animal feet would be hard to use on 2 legs, so something like this:







would be used


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

People would throw eggs at me an' shit. D:
:V

Ummm, yeah, try being a horny toad tryin' to put on a T-shirt... >_>


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2011)

What the hell is up with furries and the idea of scientists wanting to kill and preform tests on a theoretical anthro?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell is up with furries and the idea of scientists wanting to kill and preform tests on a theoretical anthro?


 
It's a fetish. :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell is up with furries and the idea of scientists wanting to kill and preform tests on a theoretical anthro?


 
FURSECUTIOOOONN.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2011)

Blues said:


> FURSECUTIOOOONN.


 Seriously.

I have never heard of people discovering a new species and scientists rushing to murder it and chop it open. I also _really_ doubt they would do that to a new species that was sentient.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

I would comply with tests to an extent. If I woke up anthro, I would want the possibility of others like me to be possible through research, possibly.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Also, avian anthros, you're pretty SOL. You know. Since beaks don't move and all. Sorry.


 
This is why avian anthros are silly :v


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> This is why avian anthros are silly :v


 At least you admit that you're silly and inferior now.


----------



## Alstor (May 7, 2011)

This would be what some people are attracted to.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least you admit that you're silly and inferior now.


 
He said nothing about inferiority.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least you admit that you're silly and inferior now.


 


Icky said:


> This is why avian *anthros* are silly :v


 
:I


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> He said nothing about inferiority.


 
It's Icky. It's already implied. :V


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2011)

I can do a mean beakjob, if you're interested. :3


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2011)

Alstor said:


> This would be what some people are attracted to.


 Dem dog titties


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I can do a mean beakjob, if you're interested. :3


 
Oh boy am I! 

:V


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I can do a mean beakjob, if you're interested. :3


 
Sure, unless you're the type of bird whose beak is specifically designed to crack nuts. That directive wouldn't change and would probably make things unpleasant for the receiver.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> It's Icky. It's already implied. :V


 
is it pick-on-icky day today ?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> is it pick-on-icky day today ?


 
If u want bby. ;V


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh boy am I!
> 
> *:V*


 Actually a great preview of what to expect. DON'T BE SARCASTIC, YOU'LL LOVE IT!



CoyoteCaliente said:


> Another downside: Humans are the only animals who show their teeth to express happiness and kindness, and for good reason. Try smiling with a big set of canines and you might scare some people.
> 
> Also, avian anthros, you're pretty SOL. You know. Since beaks don't move and all. Sorry.


 I think people draw beaks so that the base of it on the face shows expression. Facial expressions mean more than the appearance of the mouth anyway.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> is it pick-on-icky day today ?


 
No, it's *Picky* on Icky day.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> is it pick-on-icky day today ?


 What

That's everyday.


----------



## necrid987 (May 7, 2011)

Well, for me (my fursona being an alligator and all) I don't think I would have that many problems as mammal ones. Alligators are plantigrade, they don't have fur, I wouldn't have to worry about people petting me, because alligator. Of course, there would be the problem of nobody wanting to be around an alligator. You know, because people stereotype alligators as being vicious man-eaters, and shit like that. Yay for the internet, I guess. Being cold blooded would suck too, because it's always low teens and lower in the winter in Boston...
Damn, being a furry would suck.


----------



## Oopslol (May 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> People are always saying, "Hey, it'd be awesome to be anthro!" or something like "It'd be totally cool to have my fursona as a real body!"
> 
> Are you positive?
> 
> ...


 
So this.  

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5696125/

Having to brush that guy 3x a week makes me realize how shitty having that kind of fur would be


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell is up with furries and the idea of scientists wanting to kill and preform tests on a theoretical anthro?


 
I'd be more worried about old ladies hitting me with their handbags while shouting "Crazy dog! Crazy dog!".


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2011)

necrid987 said:


> Well, for me (my fursona being an alligator and all) I don't think I would have that many problems as mammal ones. Alligators are plantigrade, they don't have fur, I wouldn't have to worry about people petting me, because alligator. Of course, there would be the problem of nobody wanting to be around an alligator. You know, because people stereotype alligators as being vicious man-eaters, and shit like that. Yay for the internet, I guess. Being cold blooded would suck too, because it's always low teens and lower in the winter in Boston...
> Damn, being a furry would suck.


 I think furry logic doesn't support reptiles being cold blooded, but if you want to be a cool kid you could be the true cold blooded reptile!


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I think furry logic doesn't support reptiles being cold blooded, but if you want to be a cool kid you could be the true cold blooded reptile!


 
Furry logic doesn't support anything realistic.


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Furry logic doesn't support anything realistic.


 Our not-furry-but-furry logic is superior.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Our not-furry-but-furry logic is superior.


 
http://www.sevenpics.com/single.php?id=642

His hair is a bird. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> http://www.sevenpics.com/single.php?id=642
> 
> His hair is a bird. Your argument is invalid.


That can't be hair, that'd be a crest at that point. Picture is invalid.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Oovie said:


> That can't be hair, that'd be a crest at that point. Picture is invalid.


 
It's photoshopped! Duh!


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> It's photoshopped! Duh!


 Don't believe it, Nicolas Cage could grow feathers instead of hair if he wanted to. :d


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Don't believe it, Nicolas Cage could grow feathers instead of hair if he wanted to. :d


 Did I say photoshop? I meant Nicolas Cage.


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Did I say photoshop? I meant Nicolas Cage.


 FFF_ffFF_Fffff what are we talking about?! *head explodes* =x


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Oovie said:


> FFF_ffFF_Fffff what are we talking about?! *head explodes* =x


 
I believe you were about to give me a beakjob. :V (or actually : /\ cause it's a bird!)


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I believe you were about to give me a beakjob. :V (or actually : /\ cause it's a bird!)


 Oops, forgot the cork insert for the end of the beak! No matter, if we're accurate enough to pluck an eye from a socket then this should be no sweat.
This makes me think of people with shark fursonas, _are you serious_? That mouth is 100% off limits.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2011)

Having to deal with other furries at cons is the downside when volunteering.
Seriously.
The furries there act worse than the patrons at the library where I work!

Wait...not one of those threads..

Ermm...well...heartworms.


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

For that whole top conversation... just... woooow.

Another downside to 'real life' furriness. Not being perfectly compatible in bed.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Having to deal with other furries at cons is the downside when volunteering.
> Seriously.
> The furries there act worse than the patrons at the library where I work!
> 
> ...


 Oh come on Zeke, you should know furries would be worse.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> For that whole top conversation... just... woooow.
> 
> Another downside to 'real life' furriness. Not being perfectly compatible in bed.


 
-foot in mouth-

I dunno..some may actually like the spiked dick in their ass.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> For that whole top conversation... just... woooow.
> 
> Another downside to 'real life' furriness. Not being perfectly compatible in bed.


 
Say WAT


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

The larger an animal is, the harder it is for it to vent body heat. 


This means that while a 15lb fox may be just fine wearing a fur coat around all day, a 150lb fox will not. 

Basically, you should either move to Siberia, or change your fursona to a naked mole rat.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> The larger an animal is, the harder it is for it to vent body heat.
> 
> 
> This means that while a 15lb fox may be just fine wearing a fur coat around all day, a 150lb fox will not.
> ...



Or a leezard. :3


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Or a leezard. :3


 
The larger an animal is, the harder it is for it to absorb heat. 



This means that while a <1lb pound lizard may be able to warm up by sitting on a rock for a few hours, a >100lb lizard will not. 

Basically, you should either move to Indonesia, or re-schedule your day to include a LOT of sitting on rocks in a near-comatose state.


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> The larger an animal is, the harder it is for it to vent body heat.
> 
> 
> This means that while a 15lb fox may be just fine wearing a fur coat around all day, a 150lb fox will not.
> ...


 Will a 700 lb grizzly bear that now weighs 150 lbs be okay?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

Since it would have shorter/lighter fur, yeah, probably.

Though there might also be other things that don't quite line up when you take bear features to a human form.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 7, 2011)

You'd never get the jizz stains completely out of your fur :c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> You'd never get the jizz stains completely out of your fur :c


 It's called a shower bro. :V


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2011)

Disgusting animal genitalia with ohgodwhat physiology.

:/


----------



## Kaluna (May 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I have never heard of people discovering a new species and scientists rushing to murder it and chop it open. I also _really_ doubt they would do that to a new species that was sentient.


 

Actually......when a new species is discovered scientists automatically kill one (EVEN IF IT'S THE ONLY ONE) and take it to a museum to become preserved as a "type specimen". I learned this in zoology this year and it maked me very sad.

Just wanted to point this out.


----------



## Hop'l'plier (May 7, 2011)

I think if one were to succumb to diarrhoea, like, ew. ._.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> Actually......when a new species is discovered scientists automatically kill one (EVEN IF IT'S THE ONLY ONE) and take it to a museum to become preserved as a "type specimen". I learned this in zoology this year and it maked me very sad.
> 
> Just wanted to point this out.


 
Well with most species they generally have a dead one on hand anyways, because scientists often aren't the ones who discover things. A lot of species discoveries (barring species of insects... which come to think of it is like 99% of species discoveries) are hunters saying "Golly, this deer looks kinda funny. Ain't never seen one like this before..." 

But in the case of an anthropomorphic animal, that would be completely unnecessary. Why? Because finding a dead, non-decomposed specimen is easy. Just go to the morgue, find one that's an organ donor, ?????, PROFIT!


----------



## illford baker (May 7, 2011)

Been thinking, and I would go to the scientists and doctors voluntarily. First of all they wouldn't kill me because there is a code of ethics for the treatment of sentient species. Secondly they would have to know what a healthy anthro looks like just in case I got sick. You can't make something better if you don't know what it is suppose to look like, or at least they would have a harder time.


----------



## Kayla (May 7, 2011)

FLEAS!


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Kayla said:


> FLEAS!


 
I get fleas IRL, don't even have to be anthro.


----------



## anero (May 7, 2011)

You forgot the fact that every other creepy basement dweller will try to fuck you.


----------



## illford baker (May 7, 2011)

Arn't human flees called lice?


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Arn't human flees called lice?


 
Nope. These are real fleas, brought to me by my cats... but I shouldn't be talking about my flea problems.


----------



## Kaluna (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Nope. These are real fleas, brought to me by my cats... but I shouldn't be talking about my flea problems.


 
been there...you just have to vacuum or sweep more. And get your cats some flea medication, it's like $10 for the crappy cheap stuff but it still works. Also, you can put garlic powder in the cat food if your cats will eat it (mine will) and it helps to deter fleas because of the smell in the oil on their fur after they've eaten garlic.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 7, 2011)

Clothes and tailoring. So many different patterns needed for different species. Hats will be a pain. Nearly everything will have to be custom made to each person/anthro.


----------



## Ixtu (May 7, 2011)

Hop'l'plier said:


> I think if one were to succumb to diarrhoea, like, ew. ._.


 
With fur, that would be unspeakably nasty.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2011)

Using the bathroom.


----------



## illford baker (May 7, 2011)

The Japanese are good with toilets, I am sure they will solve all anthro+bathroom problems.


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Arn't human flees called lice?



Eh, if you've ever lived with a large amount of pets, then fleas really aren't out of the question. Nasty little buggers.



illford baker said:


> The Japanese are good with toilets, I am sure they will solve all anthro+bathroom problems.


 
Point. Hell, I bet the Japanese will solve lots of anthro-problems. That and the Swiss, because for some reason I think they invent a lot of stuff. :V


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

Double post. Ffffffff-


----------



## Kaluna (May 7, 2011)

Long sharp unretractable claws (like those on wolves and foxes) would be very painful for your partner if you sleep in the same bed.


Also, I love your signature CoyoteCaliente.


----------



## Aden (May 7, 2011)

Playing instruments with paws. Hrm. So basically if you're born x species, certain instruments will probably never be available to you.


----------



## Xipoid (May 7, 2011)

This is all from a human's perspective. I'm pretty sure an anthro-whatever wouldn't care because their body is the norm for them. Having said that, I don't think it would be much of a pain to become used to the change in physical form. The real problem is finding someone *sane* who would want to shack up with a sentient anthropomorphic animal. Relationships would be my biggest concern.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> been there...you just have to vacuum or sweep more. And get your cats some flea medication, it's like $10 for the crappy cheap stuff but it still works. Also, you can put garlic powder in the cat food if your cats will eat it (mine will) and it helps to deter fleas because of the smell in the oil on their fur after they've eaten garlic.


 
We've tried all of that, and interestingly after we "flea-bombed" our house and gave our cats a flea-bath the fleas increased drastically in number. We're just going to move and wash them well beforehand to try and fix the problem.


----------



## Kaluna (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> We've tried all of that, and interestingly after we "flea-bombed" our house and gave our cats a flea-bath the fleas increased drastically in number. We're just going to move and wash them well beforehand to try and fix the problem.


 Yeah, sometimes it's the house. It's hard to get eggs out once an infestation has started. We had a lot of pets growing up (far too many) and I know flea problems quite well. I hate fleaaaaassssss! And cockroacheeesssss....
oAo


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 7, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> Actually......when a new species is discovered scientists automatically kill one (EVEN IF IT'S THE ONLY ONE) and take it to a museum to become preserved as a "type specimen". I learned this in zoology this year and it maked me very sad.
> 
> Just wanted to point this out.


There's a difference between an animal and a sentient life form

They're not going to kill an intelligent, basically human creature just FOR TEH SCIENCE


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (May 7, 2011)

I don't think a furry in real life would look that awesome.  Its nearly impossible to make your hair look all anime-like, and I can only imagine how some character's eyes would look like in real life.

Not to mention some people endow their characters with magical powers, fire breath, mind control, etc.  Last thing we need is for all the butthurt furfags in the world to be able to set people on fire, or possess the president to nuke Russia...


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> Long sharp unretractable claws (like those on wolves and foxes) would be very painful for your partner if you sleep in the same bed.
> 
> 
> Also, I love your signature CoyoteCaliente.


 
Haha. Human nails are dangerous enough. :B

And thanks. ^_^

OH. A funny, _hopefully_ implausible* situation. But if they ever consider fangs and big teeth a big enough threat on airplanes... Well, can you spell '*muzzle*'? :V

*You know... as if this whole situation isn't implausible. But you get the idea.


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> OH. A funny, _hopefully_ implausible* situation. But if they ever consider fangs and big teeth a big enough threat on airplanes... Well, can you spell '*muzzle*'? :V
> 
> *You know... as if this whole situation isn't implausible. But you get the idea.



More likely you'd just travel in a cage in the cargo hold with the other animals :3


----------



## illford baker (May 7, 2011)

They don't handcuff wrestlers or they super strong people that could rip an arm off. I don't think the TSA has a problem with natural weapons.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Long thread short: There are many downsides to becoming our fursonas, but nothing that a true furry would not be able to handle.


----------



## Pbjam (May 7, 2011)

How would we wear pants?


----------



## Maisuki (May 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> There's a difference between an animal and a sentient life form
> 
> They're not going to kill an intelligent, basically human creature just FOR TEH SCIENCE


 
Clearly they're not GLaDOS.


----------



## illford baker (May 7, 2011)

Pbjam said:


> How would we wear pants?


right leg in, left leg in, zip and button up. We have clothing for pets, I don't think there will be any problems in that department.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

illford baker said:


> right leg in, left leg in,


 
I thought this was the hokey-pokey at first and got confused.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 7, 2011)

As someone who's actually making a concerted effort at worldbuilding based on the question "what if there were an entire world of anthros", believe me, I know, it takes some serious mental gymnastics and, if I ever get it off the ground, willful suspension of disbelief on the part of the audience to make it work. The thing is, I don't think we all think of the same thing when we think of what an anthro is, or necessarily _has_ to be. I know an animal's head isn't really designed for things like hats and glasses, so I try to give them heads and faces a little closer to that of a human and adjust the designs of the necessary accessories to something a bit closer to what _would_ be practical for animal heads. I think OP already mentioned beaks, and yeah, well, we just gotta handwave and say the beaks are some kind of tissue that's tough, but flexible. I don't even bother with digitigrade legs/feet and never have, I already make the "paws" much closer to human hands and feet than most, and even then come to realize things like holding a gun, using a keyboard or even a writing pen would be nigh-impossible - unless they were designed with anthros in mind. I figure those novelty jumbo pens would basically be a normal pen for someone with bigger hands with big claws and pads (hell, I find them easier on my own hands), keyboards would need bigger keys and and typing would either require carefully typing so as to hit one key with your finger's pad or claw, instead of using both and hitting multiple keys. I figure even on a normal keyboard, it'd eventually become more natural, less awkward, and again, things would be designed with anthros in mind. Guns would have bigger guards around the triggers to give more space, footwear would require less inner padding since anthro feet tend to have it naturally, so those might not look that noticeably different unless they're for those with more avian or reptilian feet. I don't even know how the fuck to go about reconciling hooves with the need to actually have non-digitigrade legs, so I might make an exception there.

Remember, necessity is the mother of invention. If there's a need not being met in the natural world for a species, and this species is sentient, they'll create a workaround, just like we do all the time. And as for contending with things like fur, an anthro doesn't _necessarily_ have to have fur as thick and long as its feral counterpart. Remember, it's essentially a new species, and technically humans have about as much fur as whatever we evolved from - it's just the hair is shorter and thinner so as to be all but invisible to the naked eye. I reckon most anthros would tend to have shorter, thinner fur as well, though like with us humans there'd no doubt be "throwbacks" with much more - and smaller craniums, bigger jaws and teeth, bigger, clumsier hands and feet, etc. Oh, and another thing that makes humans unique. We have a condition called neoteny, meaning we retain characteristics of children into adulthood, which most animals don't that aren't housepets. No reason to think a sentient anthro species wouldn't have that in some way, so some of those "unrealistic" features you think are just drawn on a lot of anthros to make them more attractive, like shorter muzzles, bigger eyes and ears, etc, might actually make sense from an evolutionary standpoint.

Yeah, that's about all I can think of. I'm not really interested in exploring human-anthro relations since I honestly have no fucking idea how it would work (or wouldn't), and want to use anthros as a metaphor for humans, which is all I pretty much see them as anyway. So I don't have any humans to contrast with the anthros in my fictional world, because the way I see it the humans are already there, and the point is to contrast humans with each other. I never liked that about shows like Gargoyles and Star Trek, how it's pretty obvious that humans are supposed to equal white people, or Americans/Europeans, and the aliens or fantasy creatures are "the other", which I think for all its _mostly_ good intentions just reinforces a mentality that's needed to be deconstructed and ultimately discarded for however long we've had it.

Honestly, I'm one of the people that wants to make a serious go of worldbuilding with anthros, and the only reason I'm thinking as hard about it as I am is because I know what people are like. They'll nitpick the fuck out of things, notice every little inconsistency or handwave and focus on that instead of just enjoying the damn story and understanding its message, even if it's as much about escapism as anything. So the message has to dominate, and it does that best in a world that actually makes as much sense as possible under its particular fantastic circumstances. If that's not what you're about and you just like to fantasize about being an anthro and/or drawing them, frankly you're thinking too hard about this shit. Let your imagination run wild, have fun with it, get that escapism we all need sometimes. I sure as fuck wish I still could.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

I like how most people put about three lines of text at most and Wolf-Bone writes entire books.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> He talks like a fag too


 
Just might wanna actually make your fucking point while you're at it, dickhead.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

I didn't write that!


----------



## Ames (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> As someone who's actually making a concerted effort at worldbuilding based on the question "what if there were an entire world of anthros", believe me, I know, it takes some serious mental gymnastics and, if I ever get it off the ground, willful suspension of disbelief on the part of the audience to make it work. The thing is, I don't think we all think of the same thing when we think of what an anthro is, or necessarily _has_ to be. I know an animal's head isn't really designed for things like hats and glasses, so I try to give them heads and faces a little closer to that of a human and adjust the designs of the necessary accessories to something a bit closer to what _would_ be practical for animal heads. I think OP already mentioned beaks, and yeah, well, we just gotta handwave and say the beaks are some kind of tissue that's tough, but flexible. I don't even bother with digitigrade legs/feet and never have, I already make the "paws" much closer to human hands and feet than most, and even then come to realize things like holding a gun, using a keyboard or even a writing pen would be nigh-impossible - unless they were designed with anthros in mind. I figure those novelty jumbo pens would basically be a normal pen for someone with bigger hands with big claws and pads (hell, I find them easier on my own hands), keyboards would need bigger keys and and typing would either require carefully typing so as to hit one key with your finger's pad or claw, instead of using both and hitting multiple keys. I figure even on a normal keyboard, it'd eventually become more natural, less awkward, and again, things would be designed with anthros in mind. Guns would have bigger guards around the triggers to give more space, footwear would require less inner padding since anthro feet tend to have it naturally, so those might not look that noticeably different unless they're for those with more avian or reptilian feet. I don't even know how the fuck to go about reconciling hooves with the need to actually have non-digitigrade legs, so I might make an exception there.
> 
> Remember, necessity is the mother of invention. If there's a need not being met in the natural world for a species, and this species is sentient, they'll create a workaround, just like we do all the time. And as for contending with things like fur, an anthro doesn't _necessarily_ have to have fur as thick and long as its feral counterpart. Remember, it's essentially a new species, and technically humans have about as much fur as whatever we evolved from - it's just the hair is shorter and thinner so as to be all but invisible to the naked eye. I reckon most anthros would tend to have shorter, thinner fur as well, though like with us humans there'd no doubt be "throwbacks" with much more - and smaller craniums, bigger jaws and teeth, bigger, clumsier hands and feet, etc. Oh, and another thing that makes humans unique. We have a condition called neoteny, meaning we retain characteristics of children into adulthood, which most animals don't that aren't housepets. No reason to think a sentient anthro species wouldn't have that in some way, so some of those "unrealistic" features you think are just drawn on a lot of anthros to make them more attractive, like shorter muzzles, bigger eyes and ears, etc, might actually make sense from an evolutionary standpoint.
> 
> ...


 
mind = blown


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I didn't write that!


 
No, but you might as well have. Honestly just because someone isn't feeling your guys' lil' group therapy session/domestic dispute where you all say what you think anthros irl would be like and why it'd suck, if you got a problem with that, tough fucking shit. If you just want to jerk off to your own fantasies or someone elses, well I pretty much say towards the end of my "book" you might as well just do that instead of think too deeply about the practicalities or lack thereof, since it's honestly more fun and maybe even more healthy than what I'm choosing to do with it. Seriously, lurk more, stfu or gtfo.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Just might wanna actually make your fucking point while you're at it, dickhead.


 
Alright let's start putting a conscious effort into being civilized

He's just pointing out that you tend to make large posts, he's not meaning any sort of personal offense

Let's all fucking get along


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> No, but you might as well have. Honestly just because someone isn't feeling your guys' lil' group therapy session/domestic dispute where you all say what you think anthros irl would be like and why it'd suck, if you got a problem with that, tough fucking shit. If you just want to jerk off to your own fantasies or someone elses, well I pretty much say towards the end of my "book" you might as well just do that instead of think too deeply about the practicalities or lack thereof, since it's honestly more fun and maybe even more healthy than what I'm choosing to do with it. Seriously, lurk more, stfu or gtfo.



Oh, I didn't read the post. My point was TL;DR.

NOTE:
I read the post and found it to be intelligent, informative, and overall agreeable. I apologize if I sounded rude earlier.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Alright let's start putting a conscious effort into being civilized
> 
> He's just pointing out that you tend to make large posts, he's not meaning any sort of personal offense
> 
> Let's all fucking get along



Yeah, right. I'm all for fantasy, even naive fantasy, but we're in the real world here and that's one place where I ain't having anything. Until his kind (and possibly yours) complete the inevitable progression of our culture towards idiocracy and breed guys like me out of the gene pool, the whole "let's all just get along" thing is not gonna fucking happen. You guys are always the ones that bring threads like these to their fifth page (or longer) because you just use them to revel in your own fantasies/insecurities, all the while saying that's not what you're really after. And me, or someone like me comes along that's actually sorta taken this to its logical end of trying to build a working fictional world of anthros just to see what it might be like, explains what they've learned so far, and you act like dicks. Because that's not what you really want, to get an idea of what it'd really be like, would you? You'd just like to have your lil' circlejerks and your fantasies, and then you don't even read the fucking thread telling you if that's what you want, knock yourself out because it's more fun at the end of the day and maybe even better that way. Because it's TOO LONG. Yeah, really unnecessary for me to post a few, pretty concise paragraphs saying why there's no need for this thread to be TL;DR, only for you to make it TL;DR telling me my post is TL;DR. This isn't the first thread of its kind, and I'm probably not the first person to get dissed for ruining all the fun you were having ruining your own fun.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 7, 2011)

All the nerds would try to go out into the world with their new found ego's and hit on other furries.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, right. I'm all for fantasy, even naive fantasy, but we're in the real world here and that's one place where I ain't having anything. Until his kind (and possibly yours) complete the inevitable progression of our culture towards idiocracy and breed guys like me out of the gene pool, the whole "let's all just get along" thing is not gonna fucking happen. You guys are always the ones that bring threads like these to their fifth page (or longer) because you just use them to revel in your own fantasies/insecurities, all the while saying that's not what you're really after. And me, or someone like me comes along that's actually sorta taken this to its logical end of trying to build a working fictional world of anthros just to see what it might be like, explains what they've learned so far, and you act like dicks. Because that's not what you really want, to get an idea of what it'd really be like, would you? You'd just like to have your lil' circlejerks and your fantasies, and then you don't even read the fucking thread telling you if that's what you want, knock yourself out because it's more fun at the end of the day and maybe even better that way. Because it's TOO LONG. Yeah, really unnecessary for me to post a few, pretty concise paragraphs saying why there's no need for this thread to be TL;DR, only for you to make it TL;DR telling me my post is TL;DR. This isn't the first thread of its kind, and I'm probably not the first person to get dissed for ruining all the fun you were having ruining your own fun.


 

I think for once, I can wholeheartedly agree with you here. Must be a sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 7, 2011)

Besides upsides the down sides that I can think of, besides most those that was posted or if I skipped any that I didn't see.

I know somethings wouldn't be there like some powers some give to there fursonias.
I think it would be based more on actual real life things instead of what we add to them, beyond the normal.(not saying anything wrong with it)
Like I doubt one would have naturally rainbow or bright and vivid colored  fur, feathers, scales, skin or what ever(tho animals some do).
Or even some crazy hybrids.

If your actual animal hibernated would the anthro version too?
Would you have to eat the same kind of things or similar?
Would you be naturally or instinct be aggressive toward things like it is in nature?  

I can see clothes being made special to fit.

I know it just for fun, but when you really think of it, would we just be like people with animal looks or behave a bit like the same animal?


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> All the nerds would try to go out into the world with their new found ego's and hit on other furries.


 If I was my murrsona I wouldn't need to hit on people. The men and ladies would come flocking to me for some sweet sweet lovinz. :V


----------



## Azure (May 7, 2011)

I'd be terrified to be my durrsona. No leverage.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, right. I'm all for fantasy, even naive fantasy, but we're in the real world here and that's one place where I ain't having anything. Until his kind (and possibly yours) complete the inevitable progression of our culture towards idiocracy and breed guys like me out of the gene pool, the whole "let's all just get along" thing is not gonna fucking happen. You guys are always the ones that bring threads like these to their fifth page (or longer) because you just use them to revel in your own fantasies/insecurities, all the while saying that's not what you're really after. And me, or someone like me comes along that's actually sorta taken this to its logical end of trying to build a working fictional world of anthros just to see what it might be like, explains what they've learned so far, and you act like dicks. Because that's not what you really want, to get an idea of what it'd really be like, would you? You'd just like to have your lil' circlejerks and your fantasies, and then you don't even read the fucking thread telling you if that's what you want, knock yourself out because it's more fun at the end of the day and maybe even better that way. Because it's TOO LONG. Yeah, really unnecessary for me to post a few, pretty concise paragraphs saying why there's no need for this thread to be TL;DR, only for you to make it TL;DR telling me my post is TL;DR. This isn't the first thread of its kind, and I'm probably not the first person to get dissed for ruining all the fun you were having ruining your own fun.


 
I see your point and I'm going to be an intelligent person here. You're posts are very well written, even if they are lengthy. I am not upset at what you said in your post and I, in fact, agree with it. There are quite a few people on the World Wide Web that just use websites like this to create an image for themselves that they find is better than their own real world self. I am not an exception. I always try to convey myself as being intelligent because I feel that my intelligence was spoiled and squandered as a child because I did not consistently read long books that were way above my level. This is my own fault and I've come to accept that and it is beside the point. My point is actually that you are right, but for now I'm making a debate.

I am a man of comedy and wit. As I traverse the forums of this website, I mostly do not evaluate them for their worth. Put simply, as I come to something that is unusual or odd or, in any manner, worthy of forming a witty opinion, I concoct something that I believe with generate the most positive response as I can. When I came across your post, after viewing numerous posts of diminished length I noticed that I could create humor by stating the length of your post in a manner that is agreeable and self-fulfilling. I relied mostly on the previous knowledge that you have a tendency to post articles of this or greater length and it was not out of range of figuring that someone who is more experienced on this thread would agree with me. When you replied and were obviously angry with what I had posted, I became nervous. I resorted back to wit and you continued to respond negatively. In response, I switch to agreeing with you and appearing intelligent. This, I hope, has cooled your anger.

If you have read this post, and are detective enough, you may note that my witty tendencies are not entirely unapparent in even this post. While I personally don't believe it, this entire post could very well be just a clever way of making fun of the length of your posts whilst appearing to be relaxed and intelligent.

I would personally like to thank you if you, Wolf-Bone, have read this post in its entirety and forgive my rash and unintelligent reaction to the length of your post.

Sincerely, CannotWait.


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> Long sharp unretractable claws (like those on wolves and foxes) would be very painful for your partner if you sleep in the same bed.
> 
> 
> Also, I love your signature CoyoteCaliente.


Lol at claws, large talons baby!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 7, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I think for once, I can wholeheartedly agree with you here. Must be a sign of the apocalypse.



Because we're talking about something that's actually (or should be) pretty frivolous. Not politics, social issues, etc. So don't wet your pants and stockpile your T-virus antidote/Rad-X just yet.



Azure said:


> I'd be terrified to be my durrsona. No leverage.


 
Also no telling what effect, if any stuff like nicotine, weed and alcohol would have on your species, or any species besides humans. I know they've tested some animals with some chems, but when you factor in whatever differences there are between a feral and an anthro, wouldn't that change things a bit? Yeah, 's why I just like to fantasize I'm an anthro wolf who can still smoke weed, and if I didn't think so hard about this shit, I might not need to smoke weed in the first place just to be able to get back to fantasizing about being an anthro wolf!


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Because we're talking about something that's actually (or should be) pretty frivolous.


 

With furries? :V i think you hold them at too high an expectation.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Aww man! I posted something really long and intelligent and it was overshadowed by a new page of posting...

If Wolf-Bone could just... well... go back and read that for me, that would give me a *huge* ego boost.

Thanks in advance, CannotWait.


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Thanks in advance, CannotWait.


 
I bet you chose that name just so you could make that joke.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I bet you chose that name just so you could make that joke.


 
I did not, but it has been duly noted that my name greatly represents my personality. Although, I wouldn't expect otherwise being raised within the "information generation".


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, right. I'm all for fantasy, even naive fantasy, but we're in the real world here and that's one place where I ain't having anything. Until his kind (and possibly yours) complete the inevitable progression of our culture towards idiocracy and breed guys like me out of the gene pool, the whole "let's all just get along" thing is not gonna fucking happen. You guys are always the ones that bring threads like these to their fifth page (or longer) because you just use them to revel in your own fantasies/insecurities, all the while saying that's not what you're really after. And me, or someone like me comes along that's actually sorta taken this to its logical end of trying to build a working fictional world of anthros just to see what it might be like, explains what they've learned so far, and you act like dicks. Because that's not what you really want, to get an idea of what it'd really be like, would you? You'd just like to have your lil' circlejerks and your fantasies, and then you don't even read the fucking thread telling you if that's what you want, knock yourself out because it's more fun at the end of the day and maybe even better that way. Because it's TOO LONG. Yeah, really unnecessary for me to post a few, pretty concise paragraphs saying why there's no need for this thread to be TL;DR, only for you to make it TL;DR telling me my post is TL;DR. This isn't the first thread of its kind, and I'm probably not the first person to get dissed for ruining all the fun you were having ruining your own fun.


 
For this argument to work, you need a few things first:

1) I need to be disagreeing with your post
2) I need to have actually read your post
3) He needs to be disagreeing with your post
4) The two of us need to be doing pretty much everything you're accusing us of

Listen woobie, it's cute when you get like this and all, but I think getting defensive and saying I'm being a dick when all I've done is told the two of you to be civil is taking it a little too far. Nobody is here to hurt you, we're just having a silly discussion about anthropomorphics. If you'd like to contribute then feel free to keep posting, but -please- don't come in here and try to start a shit-storm without even reading the thread (We're talking about why fantasy x wouldn't work, I don't understand how you can construe that as making up for insecurities through wanting fantasy x).

So how about we put our big kid panties on and act like adults.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> For this argument to work, you need a few things first:
> 
> 1) I need to be disagreeing with your post
> 2) I need to have actually read your post
> ...



Mmm... Quite. *sips tea with pinky finger sticking out*


----------



## Dyluck (May 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Also, avian anthros, you're pretty SOL. You know. Since beaks don't move and all. Sorry.


 
We would all be poker champions.



Waffles said:


> Feathers.... Not sure.
> Beak? Make it hard to talk, that's for sure!
> Everything else would be pretty standard....


 
Parrots seem to have an alright time of it.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> We would all be poker champions.
> 
> 
> 
> Parrots seem to have an alright time of it.


 
Two good points.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> There's a difference between an animal and a sentient life form
> 
> They're not going to kill an intelligent, basically human creature just FOR TEH SCIENCE


 
Hogwash! Next you'll be telling me they don't run electricity through everything just to see what happens, or that they have some sort of containment protocol when it comes to highly contagious pathogens!


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Hogwash! Next you'll be telling me they don't run electricity through everything just to see what happens, or that they have some sort of containment protocol when it comes to highly contagious pathogens!


 
Wait wha-- I mean Oh Yes! Absolutely. You're right.
*goes back to reading something else*


----------



## illford baker (May 7, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Hogwash! Next you'll be telling me they don't run electricity through everything just to see what happens, or that they have some sort of containment protocol when it comes to highly contagious pathogens!


I think you watch too many movies. Real life is not "District 9"
And for some reason I thought of this xkcd.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

illford baker said:


> I think you watch too many movies. Real life is not "District 9"
> And for some reason I thought of this xkcd.


 
Ha! xkcd FTW!


----------



## Heliophobic (May 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Are you positive?


 
Aha!
I'd rather be torn to shreds by a pack of mountain lions than be my fursona. There's some shit he's gone through. He's seen some things, man... and some stuff.


----------



## Inciatus (May 7, 2011)

thumbs, most paws could be altered easily enough to compensate but ungulates (hooved animals) and avians would have problems


----------



## virus (May 7, 2011)

I have no downsides, primate master race reporting in.


----------



## RedSavage (May 7, 2011)

So this thread has pretty much had it's peak while I was driving home. So, I'll just add this one afterthought. 

Holy _shit_ Wolf-bone.


----------



## Inciatus (May 7, 2011)

seeing would probably also be a problem. Horses can't use binocular vision for about ten feet out and can't see anything clearly closer than three feet (from books I have read). Seeing colour would be a problem would   make driving a problem as well as any members of the military


----------



## Dreaming (May 7, 2011)

Can't eat chocolate <<


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Can't eat chocolate <<


 
Become a rat.



Also, kneading dough with paws. Enjoy your hairy bread.


----------



## illford baker (May 8, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Become a rat.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, kneading dough with paws. Enjoy your hairy bread.


 
gloves man. Hell, humans without hairy hands should wear gloves when working with other peoples food.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 8, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> So this thread has pretty much had it's peak while I was driving home. So, I'll just add this one afterthought.
> 
> Holy _shit_ Wolf-bone.


 
That's my reaction all the time.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

clothes (depending on the species): you'll have to cut holes in your pants to make room for your tail, hats will be uncomfortable. or you could just go naked and solve the problem forever
cleaning
shedding would be annoying
can furries get full body dandruff?


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> can furries get full body dandruff?


 
"For full body dandruff, try new 'Head & Shoulders & Knees & Toes'"


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> "For full body dandruff, try new 'Head & Shoulders & Knees & Toes'"


 
XD


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2011)

How would an anthro speak human languages if they have a different jaw structure? :V


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How would an anthro speak human languages if they have a different jaw structure? :V


 
CAW CAW


----------



## Bando (May 8, 2011)

How the hell would canids or other busy-tailed creatures put on pants? Putting it through an opening would be uncomfortable since it would bend all the fur backwards.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> CAW CAW


 
OBLIGATORY CAW


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How would an anthro speak human languages if they have a different jaw structure? :V


 meow, nya, purr, mew


----------



## Bando (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> meow, nya, purr, mew


 
So all they have to do is find the stereotypical (human) furfag and they're all set. :V


----------



## RedSavage (May 8, 2011)

Bando said:


> How the hell would canids or other busy-tailed creatures put on pants? Putting it through an opening would be uncomfortable since it would bend all the fur backwards.


 
I think there'd be a button on the back of the pants. Kind of like a reverse-fly, only with no zipper. Just sorta button the pants around the tail.


----------



## illford baker (May 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How would an anthro speak human languages if they have a different jaw structure? :V


 
Ya know that dog from up? yea, just like that.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

Bando said:


> So all they have to do is find the stereotypical (human) furfag and they're all set. :V


 yup


----------



## Billythe44th (May 8, 2011)

Being a hare-man would probably suck because I'd be hunted by fox-people and other assorted carnivores, all looking for a mouthful of puffy white fur. I'd have to live in a gated community or a hole in the ground or something.

Also, being herbivorous would prevent me from enjoying most of my favorite foods. I mean, the snowshoe hare has been spotted gnawing on carcasses in times of famine, but even then you have to consider that a non-trivial number of the world's animals are sentient beings now.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How would an anthro speak human languages if they have a different jaw structure? :V


 

My fursona has a voice synth. 

Problem? :v


----------



## Jashwa (May 8, 2011)

Also, no furries would contribute to society because they'd be too busy fucking each other.

Oh wait, that already happens.

Carry on.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How would an anthro speak human languages if they have a different jaw structure? :V


 
It wouldn't matter, furries would be too busy using their mouths for other purposes :V


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> It wouldn't matter, furries would be too busy using their mouths for other purposes :V


 Just like me!


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Just like me!


 
your avi's eyebrows are synched up with my music


----------



## forceuser (May 8, 2011)

First, this thread is fucking hilarious.

Second, I think most of the downsides of being your fursona have already been addressed. Tail, fur, body-structure, senses, etc. However, some have made very good points that really who's to say that something in-between _can't_ exist? Wolf-Bone brought up some very interesting, and quite plausible points/counter-points in his _*ahem*_ lengthy post.

Third, What the hell Wolf-Bone? Chill out.

Fourth, touching back to my second point, how bout we start listing the _advantages_ (Limited to real world physics/reality. No telekinesis or shit like that) of being your fursona compared to being human? Yes/Yes? Great! I'll start.

My fursona's a Wolf, so:


Fur coat! Winter becomes suddenly all the more bearable! 
Tail! Who doesn't love a fluffy tail?
Holy shit I can hear a lot more than I used to. (Good/bad, depends on situation)
Uhhh... I know there's more, I just can't think of them.
Anyone else?


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 8, 2011)

All the humans would be racist to the furries .

Scenario: you are an anthro bird, you try to get into the police force and the captain says "Sorry, I need an anthro DOG for the job."

Also animals are naturally naked, so a lot of furries would go to jail for indecent exposure :V.


----------



## Inciatus (May 8, 2011)

fish would have problems walking


----------



## RedSavage (May 8, 2011)

forceuser said:


> Fourth, touching back to my second point, how bout we start listing the _advantages_ (Limited to real world physics/reality. No telekinesis or shit like that) of being your fursona compared to being human? Yes/Yes? Great! I'll start.
> Anyone else?


 
No. If there's nothing else to add then the thread will die and get buried. Don't keep it alive by getting off topic. 



InflatedSnake said:


> All the humans would be racist to the furries .
> Scenario: you are an anthro bird, you try to get into the police force and the captain says "Sorry, I need an anthro DOG for the job."
> Also animals are naturally naked, so a lot of furries would go to jail for indecent exposure :V.


 
This is incredibly stupid. First off, Humans are racist to Humans anyways. It's nothing new. This is thread is 'The Downside to Being Furry', not 'The Downside to Being an Ethnic Minority'. And your scenario is completely off the wall. 

As for the naked thing, we're ALL animals. We're ALL born naked. :V


----------



## VoidBat (May 8, 2011)

Stereotypes and prejudice would flow like an never ending stream. Would be amusing to experience all the new and creative, racial slurs that most definitely would surface.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

forceuser said:


> First, this thread is fucking hilarious.
> 
> Second, I think most of the downsides of being your fursona have already been addressed. Tail, fur, body-structure, senses, etc. However, some have made very good points that really who's to say that something in-between _can't_ exist? Wolf-Bone brought up some very interesting, and quite plausible points/counter-points in his _*ahem*_ lengthy post.
> 
> ...


 
Given the amount of ultrasonic sound we're exposed to in an average day, having the hearing of a dog would suck monkeyballs. 

Plus a tail is just really inconvenient. Chair+tail=FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Also: What the fuck is up with all of you and the "HURR DURR THEY WOULD BE DISCRIMINATED AGAINST." 

Lolfursecutioncomplex.


----------



## Inciatus (May 8, 2011)

any living in the south would have the problem of hot humid days covered in a fur coat especially those who would have thick coats


----------



## RedSavage (May 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Also: What the fuck is up with all of you and the "HURR DURR THEY WOULD BE DISCRIMINATED AGAINST."
> 
> Lolfursecutioncomplex.


 
Oh shit. Another downside. 

'Fursecution' retards would no longer be bound to the internet. D:<


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Oh shit. Another downside.
> 
> 'Fursecution' retards would no longer be bound to the internet. D:<


 






That's it. We can't allow real life anthropomorphic animals to exist. Ever.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

claws would be a little annoying unless they are retractable (like mine) or clipped


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> claws would be a little annoying unless they are retractable (like mine) or clipped


 
If black girls with two inch long ceramic nails can still somehow function at all I think we'd be alright.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2011)

forceuser said:


> Fourth, touching back to my second point, how bout we start listing the _advantages_ (Limited to real world physics/reality. No telekinesis or shit like that) of being your fursona compared to being human? Yes/Yes? Great! I'll start.


 
Not having to pay for air fare would be pretty cool I guess |3


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

Icky said:


> Not having to pay for air fare would be pretty cool I guess |3



In order to fly, you would have to be as small as a normal bird. 

Sorry.


----------



## Machine (May 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> In order to fly, you would have to be as small as a normal bird.
> 
> Sorry.


I can deal with that.

I love being human, but given oppurtunity (mutation, magic button, etc.), the only thing I would want to be would be a bird.


----------



## Ikrit (May 8, 2011)

i thought "what if you where a furry" threads where baned


----------



## KatWarrior (May 8, 2011)

Not being able to sweat would... have pros and cons. Pro: No more BO smell! Con: Have to ventilate through your mouth by panting, drinking lots of water, and not moving much. Assuming that as a furry you have a job and other matters to tend in the extreme heat of summer, that last option wouldn't be possible. Not to mention dry mouth and having to brush your teeth obsessively for fear of bad breath for an entire season.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> claws would be a little annoying unless they are retractable (like mine) or clipped


 
You should also note that they have rubber tips that you can place on the claws to make them less sharp. These could be colorful for females and transparent for males.


----------



## Furry Fox (May 8, 2011)

So many teeth to brush, and in such awqward places. Depending on what animal you were.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Furry Fox said:


> So many teeth to brush, and in such awqward places. Depending on what animal you were.


 
I would like to reiterate that the Japanese would, most likely, invent something to make this circumstance more pleasant.


----------



## illford baker (May 8, 2011)

Probably have to install a second mirror in the bathroom so you can brush your tail. like 2 mirrors, one pointed at your back and another one pointed at that one so you don't have to twist your back so much.
Or i could just have short tail hair like my normal hair and not have to mess with it.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Probably have to install a second mirror in the bathroom so you can brush your tail. like 2 mirrors, one pointed at your back and another one pointed at that one so you don't have to twist your back so much.
> Or i could just have short tail hair like my normal hair and not have to mess with it.


 
Biologically, would not we be able to lick ourselves clean? Although, biologically none of this would occur.


----------



## illford baker (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Biologically, would not we be able to lick ourselves clean? Although, biologically none of this would occur.


 
Biologically nothing is stopping you from doing that now aside from it being very gross.


----------



## Oovie (May 8, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> All the humans would be racist to the furries .
> 
> Scenario: you are an anthro bird, you try to get into the police force and the captain says "Sorry, I need an anthro DOG for the job."
> 
> Also animals are naturally naked, so a lot of furries would go to jail for indecent exposure :V.


 I thought the law was more a bird stereotype.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Biologically nothing is stopping you from doing that now aside from it being very gross.


 
I am not currently flexible enough to touch my tongue to anything within the range of my lower chest and lower thigh. In other words, my torso is orally off-limits.

NOTE: I am also not able to lick anything on my head above my nose or the range from my chin to the top of my chest.


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I am not currently flexible enough to touch my tongue to anything within the range of my lower chest and lower thigh. In other words, my torso is orally off-limits.
> 
> NOTE: I am also not able to lick anything on my head above my nose or the range from my chin to the top of my chest.


 
That wouldn't change if you were an anthropomorphic animal.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> That wouldn't change if you were an anthropomorphic dog.


 
I thought of this. Most likely, my tongue would be longer and I could use my paws to reach certain places.


----------



## illford baker (May 8, 2011)

Why does any of this matter? You will clean yourself with a regular shower, only you would use a lot more shampoo.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I thought of this. Most likely, my tongue would be longer and I could use my paws to reach certain places.


 
Oh I get it! You want to lick your balls :V.


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

Oh man, now I want to see an anthropomorphic bird taking a bath :3c

HRGBLRBLRGRG


----------



## Oovie (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Oh man, now I want to see an anthropomorphic bird taking a bath :3c
> 
> HRGBLRBLRGRG


 I do that when I set the water to cold!
Will need a hell of a shower curtain for splashes.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

for avians having an egg would be an issue
you're having a baby shower and all of a sudden you realize that someone accidentally ate your baby


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Biologically nothing is stopping you from doing that now aside from it being very gross.


 
If you can lick yourself clean, you are very flexible.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> If you can lick yourself clean, you are very flexible.


 but then there is the issue with fur getting on your tongue and i'm not sure that dander tastes good


----------



## RedSavage (May 8, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> i thought "what if you where a furry" threads where baned


 
Good thing this isn't one of those.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> for avians having an egg would be an issue
> you're having a baby shower and all of a sudden you realize that someone accidentally ate your baby


 
Maybe she shouldn't have invited a fucking weazle then

fucking terrible parent


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Also: What the fuck is up with all of you and the "HURR DURR THEY WOULD BE DISCRIMINATED AGAINST."
> 
> Lolfursecutioncomplex.


 
They probably would, and for all anyone knows, there might actually be _good_ reasons this time. Certain anthro species might simply be unable to coexist with humans, and who knows, this time it might not just be because humans are bastards. I know some people like to rationalize things like racism by saying "it's natural", which is mostly bullshit and their own racism talking. But if anthros had a compulsion to, say, kill and eat humans, or carried a certain disease that was manageable or asymptomatic to them (like AIDS is in monkeys) but fatal to humans and easily spread, yeah, I think humans would be a little justified in fearing and even arming themselves against them, though in those scenarios obviously, a hate-based "kill them before they kill us" campaign would be foolish and reckless. But there's nothing to say the reverse scenario couldn't happen where humans' common cold is one or more species of anthros' black plague.

Of course, this doesn't even begin to delve into the inter-anthro social structure, aka their version of our own bullshit which is the racial fear and hate not just between "races", but _within_ them. I think too many furries assume anthros, or at least their favored species would be buckskin wearing, spear-toting peaceniks who don't even have wars as much as skirmishes with a few casualties at most; who don't execute people to maintain an illusion of justice and social order, but sacrifice willing, noble, brave warriors to their god(s) who just happen to be "worthy" by virtue of being prisoners of war, deformed, or even children.

I'm sorry, I don't buy it when humans do it, and I'm not going to give it a pass if it's anthros, because _I am one_, which is to say _I'm a human_, as they would most likely be.


----------



## illford baker (May 8, 2011)

Yea, there would be discrimination to a certain extent. But look at fursuiters, nothing to bad happens to them (I am assuming here, no firsthand experience). It is not like they are being forced out of public places or anything.
Humans are more accepting in recent years, but we just focus more on the hating bastards so it still appears like a big problem.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Oh man, now I want to see an anthropomorphic bird taking a bath :3c
> 
> HRGBLRBLRGRG


 HURBRLRURGBHGURBGLGRBUGHB


Unsilenced said:


> In order to fly, you would have to be as small as a normal bird.
> 
> Sorry.


I never said anything about anthro birds, yo.


----------



## Inciatus (May 8, 2011)

well if an anthro bird were 6 times the heigth of the actual bird the wings would just have to be 196 times the area they currently are and would probably have to use only gliding and would probably break the sternum first time they tried to flap


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

illford baker said:


> But look at fursuiters, nothing to bad happens to them (I am assuming here, no firsthand experience).


 That's a very absolute assumption. I presume you are referring to the emotional and societal problems, but even then there are numerous problems. Me, having no previous experience as with you, can't be certain but I can assure you that problems do arise.


----------



## illford baker (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> That's a very absolute assumption. I presume you are referring to the emotional and societal problems, but even then there are numerous problems. Me, having no previous experience as with you, can't be certain but I can assure you that problems do arise.


 
I fill in what I don't know with logical assumptions. If anything too bad happens regularly the logical choice would be to stop. But you still fur-suit so logically society doesn't treat you too bad. I would welcome new information.


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

illford baker said:


> I fill in what I don't know with logical assumptions. If anything too bad happens regularly the logical choice would be to stop. But you still fur-suit so logically society doesn't treat you too bad. I would welcome new information.


 
Furries get lynched.

Or maybe that's just what I wish happened.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

illford baker said:


> I fill in what I don't know with logical assumptions. If anything too bad happens regularly the logical choice would be to stop. But you still fur-suit so logically society doesn't treat you too bad. I would welcome new information.


 
Let's argue logic for just a moment. Humans inevitably kill, hurt, maim, torture, scare, annoy, disagree with, hate, rape each other. Humans still create more humans. Logical?


----------



## illford baker (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Let's argue logic for just a moment. Humans inevitably kill, hurt, maim, torture, scare, annoy, disagree with, hate, rape each other. Humans still create more humans. Logical?


 
yes, but those who do those horrible things are the vast minority (and what is wrong with disagreeing with?). Humans are basically good and are capable of love, friendships, creativity, care, compassion, and cooperation.
Now, what does this have to do about how fursuiters are treated in everyday society?


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

illford baker said:


> yes, but those who do those horrible things are the vast minority (and what is wrong with disagreeing with?). Humans are basically good and are capable of love, friendships, creativity, care, compassion, and cooperation.
> Now, what does this have to do about how fursuiters are treated in everyday society?


 
Nothing, I would just agree that the most logical way to protect humans is to kill them all.


----------



## illford baker (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Nothing, I would just agree that the most logical way to protect humans is to kill them all.


Thats not logical, that is irrational. There is no logical way to protect humans because humans are so illogical.

now I wish I could say this has been a successful line of questions, but what about fur-suiters in society being a parallel for how real anthros would fit into society?


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Thats not logical, that is irrational. There is no logical way to protect humans because humans are so illogical.
> 
> now I wish I could say this has been a successful line of questions, but what about fur-suiters in society being a parallel for how real anthros would fit into society?


 
Fursuiters are more just viewed as entertainers by society, people who you can trust to get your kid to take a picture with. Most people are oblivious to furries entirely, whereas a real life anthro would scare the shit out of people because of how alien it is to society.

(Oh, and I'd thought a Cylon would agree with the human thing, lol)


----------



## pitchblack (May 8, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Thats not logical, that is irrational. There is no logical way to protect humans because humans are so illogical.
> 
> now I wish I could say this has been a successful line of questions, but what about fur-suiters in society being a parallel for how real anthros would fit into society?


 
Well, then, using your own line of reasoning, the way you should protect humans is by protecting them from their own illogicalness.

Of course, VIKI tried that in I, Robot. And we know how that one turned out.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

pitchblack said:


> Well, then, using your own line of reasoning, the way you should protect humans is by protecting them from their own illogicalness.
> 
> Of course, VIKI tried that in I, Robot. And we know how that one turned out.


 
On a much, much less related note: my GPS is named VIKI because of I, Robot. That book (and movie) were great.


----------



## illford baker (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Fursuiters are more just viewed as entertainers by society, people who you can trust to get your kid to take a picture with. Most people are oblivious to furries entirely, whereas a real life anthro would scare the shit out of people because of how alien it is to society.
> 
> (Oh, and I'd thought a Cylon would agree with the human thing, lol)


 ah, I see. That would also explain all of the pictures of fur-suiters posing with kids. Might also explain why no one has tried to make an ultra-realistic fur suit.

Oh, and the nerd in me has to say this. Cylons would be much more derogatory towards humans (they did wipe out 12 colonies filled with billions of humans with nukes and lowered the population down to a 200,000 human rag-tag fleet), I was thinking more like Vulcans.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Oh, and the nerd in me has to say this. Cylons would be much more derogatory towards humans (they did wipe out 12 colonies filled with billions of humans with nukes and lowered the population down to a 200,000 human rag-tag fleet), I was thinking more like Vulcans.



 Cylons are bitches, man. I wish I was a Cylon.


----------



## pitchblack (May 8, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Oh, and the nerd in me has to say this. Cylons would be much more derogatory towards humans (they did wipe out 12 colonies filled with billions of humans with nukes and lowered the population down to a 200,000 human rag-tag fleet), I was thinking more like Vulcans.



Well, that depends. 

Are we talking new Cylons or old Cylons (as in, the 70's show or the 2000's show).

Cause with the new Cylons, half of them *defected* to the humans, heh.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

Do you think animal peoaple wouls metAbilize alcholo differnetly? that could effect being furry? maybe?


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

pitchblack said:


> Well, that depends.
> 
> Are we talking new Cylons or old Cylons (as in, the 70's show or the 2000's show).
> 
> Cause with the new Cylons, half of them *defected* to the humans, heh.


 
The new Battlestar Galactica has nothing on the old one. The new one is just pointless footage of that one Cylon/Human/All in that guy's mind lady butt-ass naked.


----------



## illford baker (May 8, 2011)

pitchblack said:


> Well, that depends.
> 
> Are we talking new Cylons or old Cylons (as in, the 70's show or the 2000's show).
> 
> Cause with the new Cylons, half of them *defected* to the humans, heh.


New one, never got too far into the old series. half of them did defect, but then there is the other half. like the type 1 skinjob? The one who went on that long rant about how he despises the human form and despises being created in our image?


----------



## pitchblack (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> The new Battlestar Galactica has nothing on the old one. The new one is just pointless footage of that one Cylon/Human/All in that guy's mind lady butt-ass naked.



The new one was good till about halfway through the 3rd season. Then the writers wrote themselves into a corner, and the show just got stranger and stranger.

The old one was rather silly, on the other hand  Though, if you can get your hands on the background material for the older one (I used to have the novel and a couple other things, iirc) it's a lot more interesting.



illford baker said:


> New one, never got too far into the old  series. half of them did defect, but then there is the other half. like  the type 1 skinjob? The one who went on that long rant about how he  despises the human form and despises being created in our image?


 
Yeah, Cavil. He was a fucking nutjob.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

I love nerds too, but I think we should get back to the topic before this gets locked or we get banned or something.



			
				Bloodshot_Eyes said:
			
		

> Do you think animal peoaple wouls metAbilize alcholo differnetly? that could effect being furry? maybe?



How drunk *are* you?


----------



## Inciatus (May 8, 2011)

I think there would probably be some social problems. It took a long time for the US to legalize interracial marraige imagine how long it would take for anthro-human marraige or marraige between different species


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> I think there would probably be some social problems. It took a long time for the US to legalize interracial marraige imagine how long it would take for anthro-human marraige or marraige between different species


Oh the laws that would come with this establishment would be soooooo interesting to read.


----------



## Inciatus (May 8, 2011)

I sure the laws would be quite interesting and I'm sure comedians would come up with a large amount of entertainign jokes


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> How drunk *are* you?


 
Shhh, the po po don't know I be uinderage dinkin.

I don't driunk that often so probalt pretty drunk... :/
I can walk but it's weird... :/


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 9, 2011)

Furry Fox said:


> So many teeth to brush, and in such awqward places. Depending on what animal you were.


 
Good thing I only have 14.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> HURBRLRURGBHGURBGLGRBUGHB
> 
> I never said anything about anthro birds, yo.


 
I'd have to look it up, but most birds aren't known for longevity. 

...

or intelligence for that matter. Crows are an exception, not the rule.


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I'd have to look it up, but most birds aren't known for longevity.


 
who wants to live forever


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> who wants to live forever


 
yo
well not forever, but a really really long time would be cool


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> yo
> well not forever, but a really really long time would be cool


 
well yeah but you seem like you're genuinely happy


----------



## illford baker (May 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> who wants to live forever


 
not forever, just when I am done with it. I think I can keep life interesting and worth living till at least 2200, though I would probably find some way to freeze myself or relativistic travel to the year 3000 just to see what happens.
And hey, by then we would have had extensive contact with aliens and being a real life anthro would be no big deal.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> who wants to live forever


 
Who wants to live for more 50 years? (Scarlet Macaw lifespan in captivity)


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Who wants to live for more 50 years? (Scarlet Macaw lifespan in captivity)


 
50 years is too long


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I'd have to look it up, but most birds aren't known for longevity.
> 
> ...
> 
> or intelligence for that matter. *Ravens* are an exception, not the rule.


 
Meh. Lifespan isn't really a concern for me.


----------



## Nyxneko (May 9, 2011)

50? I think anyone who wants to live past 35 is insane XD


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> 50? I think anyone who wants to live past 35 is insane XD


 
35 would be a decent number of years if you could start living at 20 and skip all of the childhood and teenage years.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> 50? I think anyone who wants to live past 35 is insane XD


 Why is that? We have been given time on this amazing planet filled with such bizarre and wondrous things. Why would you not want to experience it as long as you can?


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is that? We have been given time on this amazing planet filled with such bizarre and wondrous things. Why would you not want to experience it as long as you can?


 
Must not be an atheist :V

\oh yes, I went there


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is that? We have been given time on this amazing planet filled with such bizarre and wondrous things. Why would you not want to experience it as long as you can?


 
We're nihilists.


----------



## Azure (May 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> We're nihilists.


Ve don't care, ve just vant ze money luhbowski, we fucks you up!


----------



## DrHackenbush (May 9, 2011)

My worst downsides would be: 
Getting a virus. 
And I wouldn't leave out the possibility of being hacked.
(And that would be only if some asshole was close enough to mess with my data ports.)

Also, getting fried in a lightening storm screwing up all functions. Lol


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 9, 2011)

I could honestly see the Anthros and humans trying to forge some kinda peace, but after a while, something will happen.  Which causes a rift to form between the two, and next thing we know we have a full on WWIII: Anthro's V Humans.  since Anthros themselves would be a sentient species, and it's been provent hat humanity as a species, would be unable to share this world with another sentient species.  War would be inevitable.

Not to mention the fact that most animals pop out kids in multiples of 4-5 at a time, rabbits can give birth to something along the lines of 20 kids at a time.  With the world in the state it's in right now, with our dwindling resources, and famine in a large amount of countries in the world.  Humanity would no doubt try to eliminate as many anthro's as possible simply to ensure thier survival.


----------



## DrHackenbush (May 9, 2011)

Simple things like sipping a coke-cola could be difficult especially for furs with long snouts.

It would spill over the sides. Lol











Could you imagine the sticky drink in your fur? 8l
Spilling anything on your fur would be such a problem.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

DrHackenbush said:


> My worst downsides would be:
> Getting a virus.
> And I wouldn't leave out the possibility of being hacked.
> (And that would be only if some asshole was close enough to mess with my data ports.)
> ...


 
Can I mess with your data ports baby? ;V


----------



## LizardKing (May 9, 2011)

DrHackenbush said:


> Simple things like sipping a coke-cola could be difficult especially for furs with long snouts.
> 
> It would spill over the sides. Lol
> 
> ...


 
I lol'd.

You could, however, put the entire bottle on your mouth and drink it that way.


----------



## illford baker (May 9, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> You could, however, put the entire bottle on your mouth and drink it that way.


Or do what dogs do and use your tongue. Or if you can curl your tongue and use it like a straw.
Or someone will invent something that will go around your mouth like a seal.


----------



## DrHackenbush (May 9, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> You could, however, put the entire bottle on your mouth and drink it that way.





illford baker said:


> Or do what dogs do and use your tongue. Or if you can curl your tongue and use it like a straw.
> Or someone will invent something that will go around your mouth like a seal.


 
Haha, yeah. I was thinking of those options after I posted and thought about it more.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I could honestly see the Anthros and humans trying to forge some kinda peace, but after a while, something will happen.  Which causes a rift to form between the two, and next thing we know we have a full on WWIII: Anthro's V Humans.  since Anthros themselves would be a sentient species, and it's been provent hat humanity as a species, would be unable to share this world with another sentient species.  War would be inevitable.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that most animals pop out kids in multiples of 4-5 at a time, rabbits can give birth to something along the lines of 20 kids at a time.  With the world in the state it's in right now, with our dwindling resources, and famine in a large amount of countries in the world.  Humanity would no doubt try to eliminate as many anthro's as possible simply to ensure thier survival.


 Why is everyone obsessed with some sort of furry oppression scenario?


----------



## DrHackenbush (May 9, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Can I mess with your data ports baby? ;V


 Oh murrr, don't talk like that. ;0


----------



## illford baker (May 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is everyone obsessed with some sort of furry oppression scenario?


A past history of humans oppressing themselves.


----------



## Inciatus (May 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is everyone obsessed with some sort of furry oppression scenario?


 
That and probably jus tlike in every movie whenever there is something different there always has to be a war unless it is a comedy


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 9, 2011)

there also could be a lot more racism and race specific things if everyone in the world was a furry. Cats fighting dogs, schools only for foxes, bird only clubs, or jobs that only a otter could do


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> schools only for foxes,


 
I didn't know you could get a degree in suckin' dick.

birds are the master race o/


----------



## Nyxneko (May 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is that? We have been given time on this amazing planet filled with such bizarre and wondrous things. Why would you not want to experience it as long as you can?


 Because I'm not even 20 and I already feel like I'm starting to go downhill health-wise. I never want to reach an age where I can't climb a tree or other complete some other kind of strenuous activity, so 35 seems like a nice time to go. (yes I know its been a while since this was posted)


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I didn't know you could get a degree in suckin' dick.


 I know what I'm going to study now!



Nyxneko said:


> Because I'm not even 20 and I already feel like  I'm starting to go downhill health-wise. I never want to reach an age  where I can't climb a tree or other complete some other kind of  strenuous activity, so 35 seems like a nice time to go. (yes I know its  been a while since this was posted)


 It's called take care of yourself brah.


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> bird only clubs,


 
we already have those. they're so much fun


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 9, 2011)

Peeing with a canine dick, uncomfortable adjustment to cloth on fur, heightened sense of smell but still human tolerance to said smells.


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Peeing with a canine dick,


 
Blame voidrunners for this

WHARRGARBL


----------



## Inciatus (May 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:
			
		

> birds are the master race o/


 
That may be true, but a few might try to imitate other birds and get electrucuted on power lines


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I didn't know you could get a degree in suckin' dick.


 you never heard of the international school of prostitution


----------



## illford baker (May 9, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> That may be true, but a few might try to imitate other birds and get electrucuted on power lines


You wont get electrocuted on a power line unless you are grounded, thats why squirrels and birds are alright.


----------



## Inciatus (May 9, 2011)

well they would be quite a bit larger and probably wouldn't be able to stay on one line and would probably hit another at which point they would get shocked


----------



## Attaman (May 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is everyone obsessed with some sort of furry oppression scenario?


 
What I find funnier is that 9/10ths the time, it's blatantly obvious those with the oppression scenario in mind intend to wipe out / oppress humanity themselves, but they attempt to claim moral superiority because it's _always_ (and highly conveniently) humans that "start" the shit.

Oh, that's right, I forgot.  30-some percent of the Furry Fandom thinks that just by changing people into Anthros - no other changes - all world violence would end and it'd become one giant Whoville of tolerance and loving and peace.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Oh, that's right, I forgot.  30-some percent of the Furry Fandom thinks that just by changing people into Anthros - no other changes - all world violence would end and it'd become one giant Whoville of tolerance and loving and peace.


 
True, but I'd think it'd be funny to see Klansman and all those other racist fucks turned into something other than their 'Superior Race'.

That whole scenario would slap me on the knee. Too bad it's never going to happen. :V


----------



## Icky (May 10, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> That may be true, but a few might try to imitate other birds and get electrucuted on power lines


 
lol, what


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> True, but I'd think it'd be funny to see Klansman and all those other racist fucks turned into something other than their 'Superior Race'.
> 
> That whole scenario would slap me on the knee. Too bad it's never going to happen. :V


 
The KKK will then stand for KAW KAW KAW


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> The KKK will then stand for KAW KAW KAW


 
.../does not approve of this pun. :V


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 10, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> Because I'm not even 20 and I already feel like I'm starting to go downhill health-wise. I never want to reach an age where I can't climb a tree or other complete some other kind of strenuous activity, so 35 seems like a nice time to go. (yes I know its been a while since this was posted)


 
So you are going too off yourself at 35? That's so young :/.


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> So you are going too off yourself at 35? That's so young :/.


 
Nobody is saying anything about suicide here


----------



## Asani (May 12, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> That would suck to get your tail caught in a revolving door.


 
 So true.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 13, 2011)

or stuck in a wheel or anything that spins


----------



## CannotWait (May 13, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> or stuck in a wheel or anything that spins


 
A general rule of thumb would be: Avoid Industrial Equipment.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 13, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Feathers.... Not sure.
> *Beak? Make it hard to talk, that's for sure!*
> Everything else would be pretty standard....


 
Parrots don't seem to have a problem with that.




Unsilenced said:


> The larger an animal is, the harder it is for it to vent body heat.
> 
> 
> *This means that while a 15lb fox may be just fine wearing a fur coat around all day, a 150lb fox will not. *
> ...


 
Wow... how do those 800 lb Grizzly bears ever manage!




Oovie said:


> Will a 700 lb grizzly bear that now weighs 150 lbs be okay?


 
You know, this brings up another thing... if you were an anthro Grizzly, you would still weigh 700-800 lbs, unless you were a cub.  And you'd stand... what?... 7-8 feet tall or more?  If a mouse anthro, you might get away with being as large as Reepicheep:  http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii68/Mokona-Hime/Narnia/reepicheepjuliette.jpg




Pbjam said:


> How would we wear pants?


 
Same as always, one leg at a time... hypothetically, your pants would be made to fit your new physiology.




Inciatus said:


> thumbs, most paws could be altered easily enough to compensate but ungulates (hooved animals) *and avians* would have problems


 
Parrots are quite good at using their feet as hands.




Bando said:


> How the hell would canids or other busy-tailed creatures put on pants? *Putting it through an opening would be uncomfortable since it would bend all the fur backwards.*


 
Simple, split the back of your pants, and fasten over the top of your tail with buttons/snaps.




illford baker said:


> now I wish I could say this has been a successful line of questions, *but what about fur-suiters in society being a parallel for how real anthros would fit into society?*


 
There is no parallel... when a human sees a fur suit, they know it's just a person in a costume.  If they see a REAL anthro, I doubt they'll react in the same way.




Nyxneko said:


> 50? I think anyone who wants to live past 35 is insane XD


 
Does this mean I'm dead now?  _*starts to make zombie noises*_


----------



## RyantheJanitor (Sep 29, 2011)

It depends on the situation. If I was the only one I would get harassed, discriminated, and shortly commit suicide. If everyone was then there'd be no downsides. ('cept my brother's white fur on all the black stuff in the house.)


----------



## CannotWait (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I'd handle discrimination well... and by that I mean live alone in a small house far from civilization, never to step out into the light of day.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 30, 2011)

Necro


----------

